# Any interest in a 1892 Sterling Tandem?



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 7, 2011)

The Tandem is mostly compleet BUT it was in a garage fire and will need a total restoration. Everything moves freely but the oil and grease is gone and so is the wooden rims and leather seat tops and grips. Rusty due to the paint ands crome being heated up. Shipping could be a problem. i would trade for a Kenosha Built Sterling prewa schwinn stuff or about $400.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not in the market but pics are a must for anyone who might be...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 8, 2011)

And a location always helps!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 8, 2011)

Located in Soth East Wis. Wasnt gonna pull it out of the rafters for pics if no interest. Will try to get around it though...


----------

